# Aparthotel or B&B or Whatever you recommend, with a dog



## HarryCat (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello!

I was recommended this forum from my partner, and indeed it seems to be a great place to be!

I am planning to move to Portugal in October-November. We (me and my partner) would first like to explore a bit Lisbon and see if it is the right place for us to be, so for the first three months we would prefer not to take a long-term rental agreement but instead find an apart-hotel or some apartment with a short-term rental. 

Problem is, I have a dog with me - so I wanted to ask other people in the forum if they can recommend me some websites/places/whatever where I could be looking for an apartment of this kind. Also, are there areas of Lisbon where it is easier to walk around with a dog? He is crazy and energetic (an Icelandic sheepdog mix) but he is great inside the apartment (literally zero damages in more than three years here). I see there are so many animal lovers in this forum, so I think this is the right place to ask.

On a note, I am self-employed and work from home, so the location must not be close to a work place or anything; as long as it is in a nice area, preferably around the center of Lisbon, I would be happy. We are also very responsible tenants, but I am not sure if references from our Icelandic landlord would help us.

I cannot leave the dog behind even for three months, he is just too attached to me.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Harrycat and a very warm :welcome: to our Portuguese section of EF.

With regards to a dog in the Lisbon area you might like to have a look at this previous post. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...fficulty-living-lisbon-medium-sized-dogs.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are some dog friendly rentals on Tripadvisor


----------

